# St. Louis slot car show this year?



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone know if there will be a St. Louis slot car show this year?

It's the closest anything gets to Texas.

Thankfully got to meet Bob Beers when he toured through here,
other than that, haven't got to meet any of yall.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Haven't heard anything yet. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It is not on the City Calendar as of yet. Do they have their own web site?



Calendar Meeting List | City Of Kirkwood, MO


----------

